# brown spots



## dozer42 (Apr 27, 2006)

for those who dont know i have put my plants through hell and and back, then back to hell and finally starting to come back now. my plants were doing fine untill i gave them way way way to much nutes, then i flushed and flushed again and ended up with root rot. i finally got them back to semi healthy and growing again. i am still getting leaves that are yellowing and falling off the bottom, but my problem in now with brown spots showing up on my upper leaves. it show up as a cluster of spots and will end up killing the leave. is this still a sign of root rot and all of those other issues or is there something else going on?

i would post pic but my usb cord is out of order. if there is no other way to figure out this problem with out looking at pic, i will find a way to get some posted.

thanks for all of the help.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 27, 2006)

dozer42 said:
			
		

> for those who dont know i have put my plants through hell and and back, then back to hell and finally starting to come back now. my plants were doing fine untill i gave them way way way to much nutes, then i flushed and flushed again and ended up with root rot. i finally got them back to semi healthy and growing again. i am still getting leaves that are yellowing and falling off the bottom, but my problem in now with brown spots showing up on my upper leaves. it show up as a cluster of spots and will end up killing the leave. is this still a sign of root rot and all of those other issues or is there something else going on?
> 
> i would post pic but my usb cord is out of order. if there is no other way to figure out this problem with out looking at pic, i will find a way to get some posted.
> 
> thanks for all of the help.


dozer42. Do your leaves look like this picture?


----------



## dozer42 (Apr 27, 2006)

nope. the cluster of spots start in the middle of the leaf.


----------



## dozer42 (Apr 27, 2006)

heres a pic


----------

